# Dead coyote T shot is weak



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

It's very brittle. Check this out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-EEY8uv ... tube_gdata


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

A. How do you know that is really what he is crushing?

and

B. I am not going to open up a 3 dollar shell just to see if it's true.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

A. Because I made the video

B. Don't be cheap. Thats kinda ignorant that you don't care what your shooting. Do some research. People are complaining about the performance when hitting bone or even heavy flesh.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

I should day this is the new dead coyote. If you patterned it a few years ago and bought ammo recently you better re pattern it's completely different.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bottomfeeder said:


> A. Because I made the video
> 
> B. Don't be cheap. Thats kinda ignorant that you don't care what your shooting. Do some research. People are complaining about the performance when hitting bone or even heavy flesh.


Ok good answer.

How was the Dead Coyote changed and when did they change it? I patterened mine a few years back and still have some of the shells left.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

When did you buy those shells bottomfeeder? Seems the quality of quite a few loads have gone down in quality with the ammo shortage we had. Bought some Remmington 9mm luger fmj's last week and had more squib rounds then ever. I would never pay for dead coyote even if it wasnt so brittle. The sweet name of the load is all they have going for them in my opinion.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jul 21, 2007)

I wish I knew, Fallguy. A friend gave me a few rounds that were about 2 years old. I patterned it on 2 occassions. It was the best 50 yard pattern I'd ever seen. Beyond my expectations. Decided to buy a box torwards the end of this season. After wounding a few foxes I went to the range and the pattern was unusable at all ranges in my opinion. Same exact load, gun and choke. I wish I had one of the old shells to figure out what the difference is. People on another forum say they changed the method they make the pellets with. Others say they changed wads or shot cup. I just wish they would of changed the look of the box if they changed the product. My own fault really. Should of patterned the new box. At the time I didn't see a reason to. Other people are saying the same thing of they're turkey loads. Very inconsistent products. I did kill one fox with the t shot. Didn't know what the gritty black stuff was in the flesh but now I know it was disintegrated pellets. If it did this on a 10 lb fox it could be bad on a coyote three times the weight with heavier flesh and bone.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well that sucks.

Are you shooting a Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke Tube? I patterened mine a few years back with the choke tube and the DC shot in my Browning BPS. At 40 yards I had an awesome pattern. I just use my shotgun VERY limitedly. I should use it more but I don't. If you are using the Carlson's choke, have you found any other rounds that pattern nicely?


----------



## RBuker (Dec 11, 2009)

"Dead Coyote" gets good reviews but I think you should check Remington's "Wingmaster HD." I've had amazing luck with it. I believe "Dead Coyote" was a great marketing idea. Heck, you put the word "Coyote" in it and everyone who hunts coyotes HAS to look at it. But, in my opinion, it's not the best thing on the market. Remington's HD is.

My two cents.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

RBuker,

Man, you took the words right out of my mouth. Wingmaster HD. Comes in BB and T for us coyote hunters, costs SLIGHTLY less than DC, and I'm betting will pattern at least as well - if not better than DC. It is designed for great patterning with very uniform pellets, and a proven shot cup.

Now, one of us just needs to conduct the "Bottomfeeder crush test" on the Wingmaster HD, and report the findings.

I will work on that. I plan to purchase some Wingmaster HD T, and pattern it out. Speaking of patterning, has anyone compared the Patternmaster choke tubes to the Carlson tubes when shooting these coyote type/buckshot loads?


----------

